# How to attach skeletons to house?



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

This is assuming the hardiplank is mostly a flat/smooth-ish surface and does not have any shingle/layers to use shingle clips. I'm familiar with hardiplank, but not sure what style yours is.)

The easiest way would be tiny screws into the siding, that later could be removed, filled in and painted over with matching paint. Or if small enough, just screw flush into the siding after the big night is over with so you could reuse them as anchor points in future decorating.

I'd plan out how you'd want them to be climbing - knee/hand points of contact, then tie them on using fishing line. Can have them also hanging off gutters using the gutter light clips (or tied on with fishing line if that's an easier solution).

If you don't want any holes in the siding, then it's going to be harder. You'll need to get either gutter clips for holiday lights to attach some anchor points and the skeletons won't be in contact with any areas on the siding, or you could modify the idea and have ropes "tied" to areas of your house, hanging downwards and the skeletons using then to scale the house (attach their hands to the rope, maybe have one trying to climb it using arms/legs like in old school gym class, if you have any areas you could attach a small screw or nail to attach a foot or two, you could have them scaling the side of the house like the old Batman tv show - see the pic below).


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok....now I want Batman and Robin skeletons climbing the side of my house. Oh, you are such an instigator!


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

If you have a porch roof you can use the clips for heating cables to hold skeletons in place as well. These are relatively soft metal clips that grab onto the bottom edge of asphalt shingles. I used them a lot last year to post a couple skellies on my porch.


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm planning on doing this for the first time this year. I also have the same type of cement board siding on my house. My plan is to use fishing line around the top rib or back of the skeleton and then tie it to the gutters. My gutters have "rods" at certain points inside the gutters that attach it to the house. I will use these points to tie the fishing line to to support the weight. I will probable use christmas clips and slide them under the planks and then use zip ties to attach the legs, arms or whatever part to the house. If this doesn't work I may use velcro. I think most of my skeletons will be climbing the gutters so it will be easier to attach the arms and legs around the gutters with zip ties. I will post some pics when I finally get them on the house.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

I spent a couple hours yesterday slicing up skeleton hands to bend the fingers for holding stuff ... I may need to get that stuff out again because I am REALLY liking these Batman & Robin rappelling skeletons. And I got some thick jute rope when I foolishly thought I would have time to make a swinging skelly.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Outdoor command hooks and floral wire around the spines and maybe also hands. Easy, no damage when removing, no holes. Just make sure to clean off the area you're going to stick them first, because command strips don't stick to dirt (speaking from experience here once again)


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

You could try hot glue, or try Command Strips. Foam tape would work too. But it would damage your paint.


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

Got my skeletons up! It was quite easy. I used the Christmas light clips on the right in the picture and attached them to the gutter on the roof line. I then cut a loop of fishing line and attached it to the back top ribs of the skeleton. Some were 2 feet some longer. I hooked the fishing line on the Christmas light clip on the gutter and it held the weight of the skeleton perfectly. I was then able to climb down the ladder and attach the arms and legs using zip ties. (I may use wire instead as it's pretty easy to see the zip ties) The clips on the left I used to slide under the cement board and then attached the arms and legs. Some of the skeleton's arms and legs I attached to the gutters themselves. Very easy only to me about an hour to attach 4 to the house.


----------



## Meredith (Oct 12, 2019)

What size skeletons did you go with? Looks great!


----------

